# Furloween 2009



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone else going? I'll be there.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 20, 2009)

what's furloween?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 20, 2009)

AlienkittyII said:


> what's furloween?



http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Furloween


----------



## AlienkittyII (Oct 20, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Furloween



awesome. to bad i will miss it


----------

